# t dash availability



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I would like to know who will be the suppliers for the t dash.Thanks Dan for your hard work and commitment to quality workmanship.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't care who sells them to me ... I just want 30-40 of them


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Jimmy I dont care who sells them either I want to know where we can buy them. duh lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe that Tom Stumpf addressed this question a few months back. He also recently posted that HE would be selling the chassis too. But if I recall from earlier, he mentioned JAG and a few of the other popular Slot Vendors would be retailers.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

How do you get ahold of Tom ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how do you get ahold of any other Hobby Talk member?


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Thought maybe there was a buisness that would be selling the chassis for Dan not someone named Tom .


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Tom Stump*

All Tom is one of the best, One of this hobby`s pioneers, helped make this hobby what it is. You will not go wrong dealing with him.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=27784


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Thought maybe there was a buisness that would be selling the chassis for Dan not someone named Tom .


From what I have seen and have heard, you may be much better off dealing with Tom than many so called business out there that seem to have various issues.

there are some top notch business out there that just go by the owners name.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Will they be available through distributors for true brick and motor hobby shops?


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Dyno Dom and Ralphie the third for your information.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

2racer said:


> How do you get ahold of Tom ?


Cheap beer and cheeseburgers usually can catch him


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom will be selling them. He's an awsome guy to deal with. I also believe JAG and slotsnstuff will be.the other 2 selling them. 

Tom will be exclusive first. 

I ordered 100


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tom will be selling them. He's an awsome guy to deal with. I also believe JAG and slotsnstuff will be.the other 2 selling them.
> 
> Tom will be exclusive first.
> 
> I ordered 100


I didnt give anyone exclusive first. All 3 guys will get the same number as I build them.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> I didnt give anyone exclusive first. All 3 guys will get the same number as I build them.


How many chassis will be built?

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My bad Dan. :wave:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

glueside said:


> Will they be available through distributors for true brick and motor hobby shops?


My question still stands.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

glueside said:


> My question still stands.


 It WAS answered ! ie- JAG Hobbies, SlotsNStuff and Tom Stumpf are the retailers- listed so far.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Those are not DISTRIBUTORS they are retailers. There is a huge difference when it comes to true brick and mortar hobby shops who work in real thin margins anyway.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

glueside said:


> Will they be available through distributors for true brick and motor hobby shops?


at this point, no.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Dan , do u have any AFX Camaro body kits left ? and 69 Chevelle Tjet kits ?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

glueside said:


> Those are not DISTRIBUTORS they are retailers. There is a huge difference when it comes to true brick and mortar hobby shops who work in real thin margins anyway.


Hi Glueside :wave:

if U contact Dan, & discuss quantity purchases of his items...
he's been known to give good deals :thumbsup:

he's been MORE than generous to me on a deal or 2 ......

Bubba 123

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium
& due 2 health, it's only a title now


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

lenny said:


> at this point, no.


Thank you Lenny!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hi Glueside :wave:
> 
> if U contact Dan, & discuss quantity purchases of his items...
> he's been known to give good deals :thumbsup:
> ...


Thank you very much Bubba!!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> How many chassis will be built?
> 
> Randy.


first run is 10,000. if they dont sell well, that will be the only run...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Dan, lets just HOPE they Sell REALLY WELL :thumbsup: and become a Legacy, with a constant demand for years to come


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lenny have you had any contact with Barry at SlotCarsDirect in the UK to see if he would have any interest in purchasing any for resale?

He is one of the people I buy Tomy parts from, and he seems to be a great guy from my dealings with him.


----------



## njbumper (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there a release date for these chassis?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> first run is 10,000.


WHAT!! your not going to try to out do Aurora's total output on your 1st run? LOL



> Is there a release date for these chassis?


They are still looking into the best plastic to use.
I would assume once they make the final decision, they can start to come up with a time line.

Dan

Keep up the good work


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> They are still looking into the best plastic to use.


We are testing delrin again to check the shrinkage.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Chassis Material*

Check out this web site http://www.professionalplastics.com/...nDataSheet.htm it list the type of Nylatron that are available.

I beleive that the Super I used Nylatron GS material.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> Check out this web site http://www.professionalplastics.com/...nDataSheet.htm it list the type of Nylatron that are available.
> 
> I beleive that the Super I used Nylatron GS material.


I cant tell you how many hours I've spent researching materials. every material has trade offs. Nylons have too many drawbacks, they shrink in the mold and the absorb too much moisture.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think you'll have much trouble selling these Dan. Sales will be brisk right off the bat, and then slow down once the first round of bulk sales buyers are done. Then things will smooth out with steady smaller purchases from buyers like me who can't afford to buy 10+ chassis at a clip. 

Because of the specs you chose for these chassis, I'm almost 100% positive I can use them for my light up customs. That means you can pretty much count on me to buy a minimum of 100-150+ chassis a year, though it may only be 5-7 chassis that I can buy at a clip. 

Just a thought regarding chassis material. I wish I knew exactly what Aurora used. A quick search of the original patent says a form of Nylon (both because of it's electrical insulating properties, and also because it was capable of tolerating the wear of rotating metal parts), but doesn't go into specifics. Whatever it was has held up for up to 50 years, in some cases stuck in dank, mildewy basements, and in other cases cycling through freezing dry cold and broiling hot and humid attics and storage units, with similar conditions for the chassis that were stored at REH in outside trailers. If you can find out the exact material and it's still available, and within your price range, that's what I'd shoot for. Aurora chassis were pretty tough. 

I'm plenty sure you will make the right choice, but don't over analyze it. Ain't very many of us who will be around 40 years from now to see if these new chassis can compete with the Aurora T Jet's life span.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't think you'll have much trouble selling these Dan. Sales will be brisk right off the bat, and then slow down once the first round of bulk sales buyers are done. Then things will smooth out with steady smaller purchases from buyers like me who can't afford to buy 10+ chassis at a clip.
> 
> Because of the specs you chose for these chassis, I'm almost 100% positive I can use them for my light up customs. That means you can pretty much count on me to buy a minimum of 100-150+ chassis a year, though it may only be 5-7 chassis that I can buy at a clip.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the posts about materials but I know what I want to use and it's not nylon...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> first run is 10,000. if they dont sell well, that will be the only run...



Thank you for the answer. I'm sure they will sell pretty good. Everytime someone has mentioned building these, the board has buzzed with excitement. 

Randy.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> We are testing delrin again to check the shrinkage.


cool

I am curious about fillers 
what material and what percent is needed to stop the shrinkage and make it wear well.

does anyone know what slottech, wizzard & brst use in their cars?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

OK. I'll say it. 

The real issue here is maintaining backwards compatibility with the old Aurora products. 

When I use a material that shrinks too much, it throws off the tolerances enough where the bottom chassis and gearplate don't interchange exactly with the Aurora pieces. 

But because of the desire/requirement/group mandate that these parts be interchangeable, I need to have a material where shrinkage is negligible. If I didn't have this 'legacy restriction', these would be in production. But then I'd hear the 'epic fail' complaints because parts don't interchange exactly.

Slottech, BSRT and Wizzard dont have to worry about their parts interchanging with 50 yr old parts.

*Thank you for your input, but I really don't need or want the groups help here in material selection.*


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I worked in injection molding for a bit in the automotive industry. One of the additives we used in the plastic for HVAC automobile cases was talc. It helped with resistance to heat and also helped "lube' the screws and rivits we used in and on the cases. But you probably already knew that, so I regress. pig


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lenny said:


> OK. I'll say it.
> 
> The real issue here is maintaining backwards compatibility with the old Aurora products.
> 
> ...


Do your thing Lenny


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Dan: :wave:

Let me also say THANK YOU for the tremendous amount of work you're putting in on this project! I appreciate it immensely, especially since I don't have to do it myself now.  I will, however, help in any way I can, especially by buying your new chassis in volume when they are ready! :thumbsup:

I think you'll go through the first group pretty quickly and be ready to make more. Thank you for all your efforts; can't wait for production versions.

Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The real issue here is maintaining backwards compatibility with the old Aurora products.

When I use a material that shrinks too much, it throws off the tolerances enough where the bottom chassis and gearplate don't interchange exactly with the Aurora pieces.

But because of the desire/requirement/group mandate that these parts be interchangeable....

_Notably the Aurora T-jet derivatives dont always have backwards compatibility across the gene pool either. Ironically this "interchangeable" mandate appears to come from the same group who has consistently documented the optimum and undesirable combinations of their precious originals. By their own hand, they have clearly illustrated that there ARE incompatibilities across the original releases. Even funnier to me is that many of these same "tolerance nuts" are the ones who report that their best set ups are examples that are well worn.

Juggling tolerances and combining the correct parts is what separates the pack. The "collectives" dream of a solid, affordable, T-jet platform will soon be realized thanx to Dan; expecting him to put the builders art in a can for the same 12 bux seems a bit unreasonable. :tongue:

I cant wait for the T-dash to get to my cave!

_


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dan, Thanks for your honesty & incredible effort. :thumbsup:
If the compatibility restriction is hindering your project, and certainly appears a tight rope to weave, no-one would want the possibility of a diminished product.
A few manufacturers have gone down this road before and many more have
dreamed & spoken of the venture. The T-Dash has the makings of being the
chassis to complete the dream. If the post & wheel alignment are compatible,
you should choose the best product of quality to bring to market. There will
be plenty of original & worn race chassis available for the vintage enthusiast.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

dan

my curiosity on slottech, wizzard & bsrt materials is if they shrink and how much? is it a planned shrinkage?
Even though they do not have to fit an old chassis, the mags and other parts have to fit as well 

show it was curiosity, because I am not sure the plastic they use would as a t-jet plastic.

thanks


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Slotkdude, I think you should be asking Slottech, Wizzard and BSRT those questions. Nobody here has the answers............ or are you trying to irritate Dan? pig


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

partspig said:


> Slotkdude, I think you should be asking Slottech, Wizzard and BSRT those questions. Nobody here has the answers............ or are you trying to irritate Dan? pig


not really irritated, just wondering where he was going with it... Because part of the thread has turned into 'materials selection help'. So I needed to tell people exactly what the problem was, that it has to do with shrinkage as it relates to legacy backwards compatibility.

I may have misread his reasoning for the question and if I did, I apologize...


Dan


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I may have misread his reasoning for the question and if I did, I apologize...


NP

I should have been clearer in my post!

your reply did help me in my understanding.

but also makes me wonder about plastic parts design in general? 
but i will not go into it here.


----------

